# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  sửa nguồn máy tính

## nhimbien12

em mới vào :lick: mong các pác chỉ bảo :wacko: ai cho em hỏi sự giống và khác nhau giữa nguồn at và atx với .:-?

----------


## seodienlanh

*cũng như tất cả các thiết bị điện , máy vi tính cũng cần nguồn điện phù hợp để cung cấp cho các thành phần khác nhau bên trong nó . thiết bị phù hợp để cung cấp nguồn điện gọi là power supply ( ps ). nhiệm vụ chính của ps là chuyển dổi từ dòng điện xoay chiều ( ac ) thành dòng điện một chiều (dc) phù hợp với những thành phần bên trong máy vi tính . nói một cách khác nó cung chuyển đổi điẹn áp xoay chiều 110v hoặc 220v ở đầu vào thành những điện áp một chiều +3,3v, +5v, +12v, -5v và -12v ở đầu ra . trong ps cũng có hệ thống làm máy để thổi không khí nóng bên trong máy vi tính ra ngoài .*

*có hai thiết kế ps chính gọi là : linear và switching .*

nguồn linear được làm việc bằng cách nhận điện áp 127v hoặc 220v ac từ điện lưới , qua hệ thống biến áp xuống thành điện áp ac thấp hơn ( bình thường là 12v) . sau đó qua hệ thống mạch diod , mạch lọc tụ điện để chuyển sang dạng gần thành một chiều (dc) , sau đó được đua qua hệ thống diod ổn áp ( zener ) để điện áp ra thực sự một chiều.

mặc dầu ps làm việc tốt với những thiết bị cung cấp có công suất thấp như : điện thoại không dây , thiết bị chơi game cầm tay ... nhưng đến thiết bị yêu cầu công suất lớn thì nguồn linear gặp nhiều vấn đề trở ngại .
kích thước của biến áp và dung lượng của tụ điện tỉ lệ nghịch với điện áp ac đầu vào : tần số của ac càng thấp thì kích thước của chúng càng lớn và nguợc lại . khi mà ps dùng phương pháp linear trong khi điện lưới sử dụng tần số 50hz ( hoặc 60hz tuỳ từng nước ) , để cung cấp công suất lớn cho thiết bị thì biến áp và tụ điện phải rất lớn. chúng làm cho ps rất to và nặng và giải pháp sử dụng nguồn switching với tần số lớn được đưa ra.

trong ps switching , thì điện áp đầu vào có tần số lớn trước khi được đưa qua biến áp ( thông thường là 10-20 khz) - khi tần số lớn sẽ làm cho kích thước của biến áp và dung lượng của tụ điện nhỏ đi .
chúng ta cần chú ý nguồn switching được gọi tắt từ “high-frequency switching” .

*các kiểu dạng của nguồn máy vi tính*
có vài kiểu nguồn khác nhau phụ thuộc vào từng loại kiểu máy vi tính . chúng khác nhau về kích thước , kiểu cắm , điện áp ra .
** nguồn at :* nguồn này sử dụng cho case at và mainboard sử dụng dụng nguồn at . nguồn này cung cấp 4 mức điện áp +5 v, +12 v, -5 v và -12 v , sử dụng chân 12 chân cắm được chí làm hai phần , mỗi phần 6 chân để tránh nhầm lẫn khi cắm nguồn at thì những dây màu đen được tập trung ở giữa , bạn xem hình dưới đây
 
** nguồn atx :* sử dụng cho vỏ máy atx và mainboard atx . có một vài kiểu atx sẽ được giới thiệu ở phần dưới . có 03 sự khác nhau chính giữa nguồn at và atx : đầu tiên có sử dụg nguồn phụ 3.3v , thứ hai nguồn atx sử dụng 20 chân cắm , thứ 3 có dây power-on cho phép bật tắt nguồn bằng phần mềm .
 
** atx12v v1.x :* kiểu này để cung cấp nguồn riêng nếu cpu yêu cầu . có hai kiểu nối phụ được cung cấp trong nguồn atx : đầu nối 4 chân 12v và có đầu nối 6 chân phụ cung cấp +3.3v và +5v . đầu nối 6 chân phụ được sử dụng trong pentium 4 socket 423 . kiểu nguồn atx12v v1.3 có thêm nguồn cung cấp với thiết bị sata và có 15 chân .
hình dưới đây là dầu nối 4 chân 12v trên mainboard atx12v
 
đầu nối 4 chân 12v của nguồn atx12v v1.x
 

đầu nối nguồn phụ 6 chân của nguồn atx12v v1.x
 

đầu nối nguồn 15 chân cho thiết bị sata trong nguồn atx12v v1.3
 
* atx12v v2.x : nguồn này là kiểu mới của atx12v nó thay đổi dầu nối trên mainboard từ 20 chân thành 24 chân . nó cũng có thể gỡ bỏ 6 chân của nguồn phụ . một vài kiểu mainboard atx12v v2.x cho phép bạn sử dụng nguồn 20 chân như nguồn atx12v 1.x . 
 
để sử dụng nguồn atx12v v2.x trên mainboard sử dụng nguồn atx12v v1.x bạn cần có một phần chuyển đổi như hình dưới đây
atx12v v2.x có kích thước gần giống như nguồn atx nhưng có thêm 4 chân phụ để cung cấp như 4 chân của nguồn 12vphụ trong atx12v v1.x
 
* nguồn eps12v : nguồn này được sử dụng trong hệ thống máy chủ ssi (server system infrastructure) . kiểu này có kích thước giống như nguồn atx12v v2.x và có thêm 8 chân phụ 12v như hình dưới đây 
 
ngoài ra có một số kiểu nguồn tuỳ theo kích thước của vỏ máy tính , thông thường dạng vỏ loại nhỏ như :
1. lfx12x : sử dụng đầu nối giống như nguồn atx12v v2.x nhưng có kích thước khác nhau 62 mm x 72 mm x 210 mm (w x h x d)
2. cfx12v : cfx cho vỏ máy kiểu compact form factor . nó dùng cùng đầu ra nhủ nguồn atx12v v2.x và có hình chữ l , độ rộng 150mm ở trên đỉnh và độ rộng 101.6mm ở đáy .
3. tfx12v : tfx cho vỏ máy kiểu thin form factor . nó cũng có đầu ra kiểu tax12v v2.x nhưng có kích thước khác 65 mm x 85 mm x 175 mm (w x h x d).
4. sfx12v : sfx cho kiểu small form factor. cũng có đầu ra như nguồn atx12v v2.x , cũng có vài kiểu khác nhau :

*100 mm x 50 mm x 125 mm (w x h x d) - quạt 40mm
*100 mm x 63.5 mm x 125 mm (w x h x d) - quạt gắn bên trên cùng
*125 mm x 63.5 mm x 100 mm(w x h x d) - không có quạt gắn bên trên
*100 mm x 63.5 mm x 125 mm (w x h x d) - quạt 60mm 
*138 mm x 86 mm x 101.4 mm (w x h x d) 
*hệ thống làm mát*
như chúng ta đã nói bên trên , hệ thống nguồn còn đóng vao trò làm mát bên trong máy tính . chức năng của nó là thổi không khí nóng từ bên trong ra bên ngoài qua những khe hở bên trong vỏ máy .

không khi nóng được toả ra khi các bộ phận bên trong máy tính làm việc như : cpu , card màn hình , chipset ...
trong những bộ nguồn hi-end có hai đến ba quạt làm mát , trong một vài trường hợp còn lắp thêm ngững quạt phụ bên sườn máy .
 
có một vấn đề xảy ra là hệ thống quạt nguồn và hệ thống quạt phụ sẽ gây ra nhiều tiếng ồn bên trong máy .
trong một số nhà sản xuất giới thiệu đặc điểm nguồn của họ có chức năng thay đổi tốc độ quạt phụ thuộc vào nhiệt độ một cách tự động .

cũng có một số nguồn thay đổi tốc độ quạt bằng tay như hình dưới đây

 
*ổn áp*
nguồn cung cấp có chất lượng cao thì điện áp phải luôn luôn ổn định , không bị sai sot hoặc bị quá tải khi điện áp đầu vào thay đổi .

có một vài máy vi tính , có bộ vi xử lí đặc biệt , chúng còn có bộ phận phụ để ổn định điẹn áp này ngay ở trên mainboard.
(theo 1088)

----------

